

A fine line between stupid and brilliant - scottmagdalein
http://scottm.co/post/38145026331/a-fine-line-between-stupid-and-brilliant

======
sharemywin
I have what I think is a great idea but it's too expensive for me to test it
and see if it'll work. It's a drive up premium coffee vending machine. I filed
a provisional patent on it.

